# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Do Binaural beats  Really work?

## CbmGraphics

Like I asked in the title. Do they,I listend to 2 for 13 mins each and get a trippy hearing effect. Like when you hear a sheet of metal warping. Also I came across a video (One Hour 6.3Hz Theta Astral Projection OBE Pure Binaural - Karmic Beats - YouTube) and it has comments about full Vibration and Third eye feelings. I know what the Vibration thing is but 3rd eye? Help me out on this one!

----------


## Xvaiuer

The third eye is a chakra. I don't believe in chakras and that kind of stuff, so I'm not going to go into high detail, but I'll give you the gist. The third eye is a spiritual and invisible eye above your two normal ones. It provides perception beyond ordinary sight, and is supposedly supposed to bring you into a higher state of consciousness and the inner realms of yourself. The third eye is often associated with religious visions, clairvoyance, the ability to observe chakras and auras, precognition, and out-of-body experiences. People who are claimed to have the capacity to utilize their third eyes are sometimes known as seers. 
I think that binaural beats do work. They seem to induce lucid dreams for a lot of people. How, I do not know, but when I watch a video of it I check in the comments and there are always the comments saying "Induced my best LD yet. THANKS!" or "Had my first LD thanks to these binaural beats." So yes, I'm going to say they do work, but they sort of creep me out so I tend not to use them.

----------


## WiseEggHead

I don't know why, but binaural sounds are very scary to me too. Maybe it's the effect those waves have on your brain activity? I don't quite know what it is, but they give me the chills. I tried them once, I put on earphones, lied down on my bed, closed my eyes, and witnessed the most potent hypnagogic state yet. I fell asleep with them still being on, I was NOT lucid, but when I woke up I felt dizzy and disoriented. I felt like that for the rest of the day. So I stopped fooling around with them. I suggest you the same. Brainwave-Generators and such things are no toys, if you are careless you might alter your psyche, or even worse!!!

----------


## TiredPhil

In my attempts to gain further self knowledge, I have tried dozens of different Bi-naural beats.
Sorry to say this, but in my case THEY DO NOT WORK.
Perhaps others have had some positive results, but not me.

I tried guided meditation a few times, but the voice of the guides seems quite pathetic, or even amatuer.
Probably not found the right combination yet.

----------


## FriendlyFace

I thought isochronic tones were where it's at nowadays.

----------


## Despierto

Whether it works or not would depend on your ability to relax, focus and let go. in my opinion it's not about what works, it's about what works for you, depending on your "skillset"

----------


## gab

_*Moved to Lucid Aids_

----------


## Zoth

I've seen no studies presenting a direct link between their use and lucidity, so I'd say they go so far as meditation go: they can't directly get you lucid, because lucidity is not only about brain waves, but they can help indirectly, by improving your state, giving you more relaxation (which can help for WILD), and a better quality of sleep. Of course you shouldn't be relying just on them  :smiley:

----------


## Jabre

Yes, don't expect that you won't have any work to do even with the beats on. I listen to isochronic tones which in my opinion are better. I use them for WILD to warp the HH. If you try visualizing with these on, you won't be able to view in first person; the POV will be surround. It is really kind of trippy. You see from every point of view.

----------


## CbmGraphics

> Yes, don't expect that you won't have any work to do even with the beats on. I listen to isochronic tones which in my opinion are better. I use them for WILD to warp the HH. If you try visualizing with these on, you won't be able to view in first person; the POV will be surround. It is really kind of trippy. You see from every point of view.



Can you link me to a good isochronic tone source?

----------


## Voldmer

> Can you link me to a good isochronic tone source?



Try this one: Iso-Tones - Home

Also, generating simple isochronic tones (unlike them at the above mentioned website) is fairly straightforward using a program like Audacity.

----------


## Jabre

> Try this one: Iso-Tones - Home



lol, I was just about to link that.

----------


## GordonX

Here is a video on YouTube that should help you all!  Good Luck!!


youtube. com/watch?v=SzEemNcuhtY&feature=share&list=UUjLgu1UQ-VRPAydGXvrunrw&index=2f

put the com next the period when you copy and paste this.  It won't let me post links yet. lol

----------

